# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Are u real Koikichi ?

## Glenardo

Dear Guys

Malam ini saya membalik ingatan saya... Dahulu karib saya, Tomi Lebang sering bercanda, capai capi kita piara koi dari size 15 cm, berharap jadi GC kampung di size 65 cm.3 tahun laman nya kita memendam angan angan... Di hari H, datanglah koi koi fresh from Jepang... Buyarlaj cita cita itu

Capai capai kita milih tosai 15 cm, sudar secermat pun menjaga water quality, sedetil rupa pun mebuat sistem kolam, pemberian pakan terartur dll... Hangus seketika...

Narasi pembukaan itu ingin saya prologkan pada diskusi kita..

1. Bagaimana sih sifat the real koikichi ?

2. Sejauh mana usaha kita menjadi real koikichi?

3. Setujukah anda membeli koi lalu di titipkan di dealer untuk keperluan show?

4. Mampukah anda mencetak juara dengan koi hasil keepingan anda sendiri ?

5. Sebarapa lihai, anda memilih koi berpotensi?


Feel free to add more points diskusi ini


Menjadi Koikichi bukan mimpi dan usaha semalam...  :Amen:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Dear Guys
> 
> Malam ini saya membalik ingatan saya... Dahulu karib saya, Tomi Lebang sering bercanda, capai capi kita piara koi dari size 15 cm, berharap jadi GC kampung di size 65 cm.3 tahun laman nya kita memendam angan angan... Di hari H, datanglah koi koi fresh from Jepang... Buyarlaj cita cita itu
> 
> Capai capai kita milih tosai 15 cm, sudar secermat pun menjaga water quality, sedetil rupa pun mebuat sistem kolam, pemberian pakan terartur dll... Hangus seketika...
> 
> Narasi pembukaan itu ingin saya prologkan pada diskusi kita..
> 
> 1. Bagaimana sih sifat the real koikichi ?
> ...


wah curcol pagi pagi... hahahaha

emang sih , saya sebagai hobiis baru memendam angan jadi juara di salah satu kontees tapi budget terbatas , makanya banyak milih tosai buat digedein dengan harapan jd bagus... banyak mimpi sihhhh..

tapi beberapa kali ikutan kontes ternyata banyak yg menang koi2 yg harganya sangat mahal...

mungkin perlu juga dibuat kontes khusus penghobby yg keeping sendiri minimal 6 bulan..

banyak juga KC KC yg ada tapi waktunya sempit cm 4 bulan dan koinya jg blm jadi apa2...

ya bgtlah miara koi, sekarang saya pribadi lbh suka keep ikan terbatas jumlahnya, kalau ada yg layak kontes paling ikutan 1 atau 2 ekor saja...

Salam

Dony

----------


## tosailover

1. Yang pasti sayang dengan koi-koi peliharaannya  ::  .

2. Sabar menanti koi tersebut bertumbuh, walaupun jadinya bisa saja lain dari yang diharapkan, bersedia meluangkan waktu untuk berinteraksi dengan  koi peliharaan baik memberi pakan, membersihkan filter, menjaga parameter air ,dll.

3. Saya pribadi lebih menikmati pelihara koi daripada mengejar trophy dalam suatu show.

4. Belum mampu, wong kolam aja ngawur..kolamnya bener aja belom tentu bisa juara apalagi yang amburadul kayak kolam saya  :: 

5. Masih jauh dari lihai, buat saya yang penting tidak membebani kantong dan saya suka dengan koi tersebut.

----------


## purawinata

waduh ini topik yang "menarik !!! 

semua berbalik kepada pemilik koi lah apakah dia mendapatkan kepuasan "batin mendapat BIS / Champion dengan membeli ikan "matang atau bahkan ex Kokugyo AJKS 
atau justru kepuasan yang dicari adalah pada saat ikan piihan nya  yg fresh dari Jepang ternyata "menang , tapi kalo ikan fresh tersebut ex kokugyo hampir dapat 
dipastikan seharusnya ikan tersebut mendapatkan gelar terhormat jika ikut show di indonesia karena jurinya kan sama dengan jury yg memilih ikan itu menjadi kokugyo 
di jepang kecuali "apes pada saat sampai di indonesia mendapat musibah

saya pribadi tentu senang jika ikan yang saya beli di jepang mendapat gelar terhormat apalagi  saya membeli ikan tersebut sebelum ikan tersebut mendapat gelarapapun  
dan akan lebih puas lagi bila ikan tersebut setelah dibesarkan sendiri di kolam sendiri berhasil menjadi GC seperti yg berhasil dilakukan bro Andrimansyah di All Indo 2009
dimana kohaku miliknya berhasil tumbuh dari 77cm ke 83cm dan menjadi GC mengalahkan ikan lain yg pernah menjadi kokugyo di AJKS 2008

menjadi koi kichi bukan berarti harus mencetak koi "juara , berhasil membesarkan seekor koi pilihan kita sendiri menjadi koi yang sehat dan memiliki SQ sudah 
memberikan kepuasan tersendiri bagi pemiliknya 

juga tidak semua penghobi koi gemar mengirimkan ikan mereka untuk show , semua kembali ke tujuan masing masing dalam memelihara koi 

menitipkan koi di dealer merupakan alternatif jalan keluar atas sudah penuhnya kolam di rumah tetapi hasrat membeli koi idaman sudah tak tertahan kan 

bagi saya hobi memelihata koi buat "enjoy" bukan malah stress demi mencetak koi juara hehehe

regards

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> waduh ini topik yang "menarik !!! 
> 
> semua berbalik kepada pemilik koi lah apakah dia mendapatkan kepuasan "batin mendapat BIS / Champion dengan membeli ikan "matang atau bahkan ex Kokugyo AJKS 
> atau justru kepuasan yang dicari adalah pada saat ikan piihan nya  yg fresh dari Jepang ternyata "menang , tapi kalo ikan fresh tersebut ex kokugyo hampir dapat 
> dipastikan seharusnya ikan tersebut mendapatkan gelar terhormat jika ikut show di indonesia karena jurinya kan sama dengan jury yg memilih ikan itu menjadi kokugyo 
> di jepang kecuali "apes pada saat sampai di indonesia mendapat musibah
> 
> saya pribadi tentu senang jika ikan yang saya beli di jepang mendapat gelar terhormat apalagi  saya membeli ikan tersebut sebelum ikan tersebut mendapat gelarapapun  
> dan akan lebih puas lagi bila ikan tersebut setelah dibesarkan sendiri di kolam sendiri berhasil menjadi GC seperti yg berhasil dilakukan bro Andrimansyah di All Indo 2009
> ...


stuju bgt om purawinata... miara koi adalah untuk relax.. mau juara atau tidak no problem...

----------


## ipaul888

1. Bagaimana sih sifat the real koikichi ?
sifatnya menurut saya, memelihara dan mencintai koi dengan baik, menjiwai dalam memelihara koi.. 

2. Sejauh mana usaha kita menjadi real koikichi?
kesabaran itu penting apalagi nunggu koi bertumbuh, kadang ada moment tak terduga (pertumbuhan koi tak sesuai, jenis kelamin berubah, timbul pattern yang tidak diharapkan/bocor, dll) tetapi harus tetap tegar dimasa sukar, apalagi melihat koi kesayangan di kolam luka, sakit or mati.

3. Setujukah anda membeli koi lalu di titipkan di dealer untuk keperluan show?
saya setuju, karena setiap show/kontes butuh persiapan spesial dan setiap kali kita titip di dealer utk keperluan kontes, maka dealer akan memberikan perhatian khusus terhadap koi yang akan dikonteskan tersebut.. (karena hal ini juga secara tdk disadari akan membawa nama dealer yang koi-nya memenangi show tersebut).. 
hal lainya, karena lahan kolam para hobbies terkadang terbatas maka mempengaruhi potensi pertumbuhan koi tersebut, tetapi kalau di dealer yang bagus (samurai koi, golden koi center, dll) mereka memiliki lahan/kolam yang cukup besar utk mengembangi potensi pertumbuhan koi kontes tersebut..

4. Mampukah anda mencetak juara dengan koi hasil keepingan anda sendiri ?
saya belum mampu, karena lahan kolam saya masi belum memadai untuk mengembangkan potensi koi dengan maksimal.. dan pengetahuan saya akan cara menumbuhkan koi agar bertumbuh dengan maksimal masih kurang.. tetapi dengan seiring waktu/experience dalam mempelajari koi saya yakin saya optimis akan mampu kedepannnya menciptakan juara dari hasil keeping sendiri.

5. Sebarapa lihai, anda memilih koi berpotensi?
saya masih belajar, karena enurut saya terkadang koi potensi yang kita pilih, bertumbuh tidak sesuai dengan yg kita harapkan, menurut saya selain kelihaian mata kita ada jg  faktor luck/ hokki dalam melihat koi berpotensi dan juga ada unsur price yang terkadang harganya melebihi  budget sehingga mempengaruhi pilihan koi

----------


## budidjo

Ketika seseorang benar2 mencurahkan waktu yang cukup lama dan usaha yg sungguh sungguh utk mengetahui seluk beluk dunia koi baru bisa disebut koi-kichi. 
Ketika mulai piara koi yang bisa diikutkan utk kontes, masih punya angan2 utk dapat piala dari tosai sampai ukuran besar. 
Semakin lama semakin sadar kalau hal in ibukan usaha yg mudah karena 
                       1. Belum pintar pilih ikan
                       2. Tidak punya cukup uang utk bersaing dengan ikan2 kontes saat ini.
                       3. Tidak punya kolam yang cukup canggih utk memelihara koi dengan optimum.
                       4. Belum cukup sabar utk mengikuti perkembangan ikan di kolam secara menyeluruh
Maka kesimpulannya saya belum termasuk koi-kichi.

----------


## arungtasik

Wah, nama saya dicatut neh wkwkwkwk. Menurut saya, the real koi kichi itu adalah: 

- pada saat membangun rumah, sudah membayangkan kolam koi mau ditaroh di mana.
- kalau rumahnya sudah jadi, memotong sedikit atau banyak sudut rumah demi kelegaan kolam koi.
- mengurus sendiri koi-koinya, bukan mempercayakannya kepada pembantu atau tukang kebun/taman. Pembantu hanya membantu angkat bak ukur, dan lain-lain yang tidak berurusan langsung dengan koi.
- hafal koi-koinya, paling tidak langsung tahu jika salah satu koi kurang bergairah. Pada tahap tertentu, bahkan koikichi tahu bila satu sisik koi lepas.
- bookmark di browser internet kantor, rumah dan di hp, paling atas adalah www.koi-s.org...
- yang amat mendasar adalah, seorang koikichi harus bisa mengikat kemasan plastik beroksigen untuk koi dengan benar... wkwkwk.

Soal kontes seperti disebut Glen, itu konteksnya lain.... Soalnya, tidak semua yang hobi koi juga doyan kontes. Tapi adalah sebuah kepuasan bila koi yang dibesarkan dari kecil bisa menemukan kecemerlangannya di ukuran tertentu dan menang di kontes. Bagaimana pun, kontes adalah ajang untuk menguji banyak hal, dari kemampuan memilih koi, membesarkan koi, juga apresiasi kita.

----------


## rvidella

> Wah, nama saya dicatut neh wkwkwkwk. Menurut saya, the real koi kichi itu adalah:



oooooooooooooooooooooooo tommy lebang itu arungtasik yaaaa wkwkwkwkwkw

bagaimana dengan program APKI yang nantinya akan ada kategori "BEST KEEPING"

syaratnya harus tandatangani surat yang menyatakan ikan ini minimum 1 tahun telah berada di Indonesia

mudah2an bisa membangkitkan minat koi show maniac yang mundur karena berpikiran ikan2 fresh dari jepang yang mahal-mahal akan mendominasi koi show

PKC 700 ekor ..... mbludakkkkkkkk saluttttttttt

----------


## dattairadian

> - bookmark di browser internet kantor, rumah dan di hp, paling atas adalah www.koi-s.org...


 ini statement paling ok! hahahahaha.....

----------


## budjayz

> - bookmark di browser internet kantor, rumah dan di hp, paling atas adalah www.koi-s.org...


Tau aja om tomi  :Heh: 



> - yang amat mendasar adalah, seorang koikichi harus bisa mengikat kemasan plastik beroksigen untuk koi dengan benar... wkwkwk.


betul juga tuh om tomi
ibaratnya mo bisa nyupir mobil harus bisa cuci mobil dulu  :Cool2:

----------


## Y4m1n

yang amat mendasar adalah, seorang koikichi harus bisa mengikat kemasan plastik beroksigen untuk koi dengan benar... wkwkwk.

Wah kalau ini sih kurang setuju......kalau ini syarat jadi pedagang KOI....hiihihih.

----------


## ice

mau beropini sedikit....

saya pelihara Koi buat kesenangan pribadi dan tidak berkeinginan untuk ikut kontes...karena buat saya ikut kontes itu merepotkan dan kebanggaannya menurut saya semu....kebanggaan dan kepuasan seejati kalau kita bisa keeping koi dari kecil atau koi yang kita beli bisa growth dikolam kita .Atau kalau lebih advance lagi bisa breeding koi sendiri dan anaknya bisa berkualitas seperti koi import.... Hanya itu saja....

----------


## arungtasik

> yang amat mendasar adalah, seorang koikichi harus bisa mengikat kemasan plastik beroksigen untuk koi dengan benar... wkwkwk.
> 
> Wah kalau ini sih kurang setuju......kalau ini syarat jadi pedagang KOI....hiihihih.


hahaha... benar juga oom. Tapi bayangkan repotnya kalau gak bisa ikat plastik oksigen dengan benar. Kan kita perlu ikat sendiri di banyak kesempatan ikan "bepergian". Apalagi banyak hobis yang sesekali jadi pedagang hahaha

----------


## Dony Lesmana

koi kichi koi kichi tidak semua seneng ikutan kontes kok....  

tapi semua pada seneng dateng ke kontes apalagi kalau spg spg nya cakep2...  ::

----------


## Tiny

> koi kichi koi kichi tidak semua seneng ikutan kontes kok....  
> 
> tapi semua pada seneng dateng ke kontes apalagi kalau spg spg nya cakep2...


sejak om dony muncul saya semakin semangat datang ke kontes. thanks lho om  :: 


mengenai koikichi atau bukan, semangat sih ada...apadaya dananya belum mendukung  :: 
jadi hanya bisa bermimpi deh punya ikan2 besar show quality

----------


## purawinata

> mau beropini sedikit....
> 
> saya pelihara Koi buat kesenangan pribadi dan tidak berkeinginan untuk ikut kontes...karena buat saya ikut kontes itu merepotkan dan kebanggaannya menurut saya semu....kebanggaan dan kepuasan seejati kalau kita bisa keeping koi dari kecil atau koi yang kita beli bisa growth dikolam kita .Atau kalau lebih advance lagi bisa breeding koi sendiri dan anaknya bisa berkualitas seperti koi import.... Hanya itu saja....


waduh "semu bagaimana ? maksud nya bro ICE 

kalo bisa dapat GC "AJKS gratis dan darigedein dari  beruyak kaya Kris Kasemsarn di AJKS 2011 itu nama nya kebanggaan sejati donk !

----------


## teddy wiwono

Menurut Pendapat saya :

1. Bagaimana sih sifat the real koikichi ?
 Mengurus sendiri koi-koinya, bukan mempercayakannya kepada pembantu atau tukang kebun/taman. Pembantu hanya membantu angkat bak ukur, dan lain-lain yang tidak berurusan langsung dengan koi. Sayang sama Koinya, hafal koi-koinya, paling tidak langsung tahu jika salah satu koi kurang bergairah. Pada tahap tertentu, bahkan koikichi tahu bila satu sisik koi lepas. Walaupun sering di omelin istri karena banyak meluangkan waktu melihat ikan koi. Maaf om Arung Tasik kalo sy copy paste kalimatnya krn menurut saya ini yg paling essential.


2. Sejauh mana usaha kita menjadi real koikichi?
Terus berusaha mengikuti perkembangan dunia per Koi an melalui komunitas Koi , Majalah, Internet maupun kontes dll dalam upaya meningkatkan pengetahuan dan Kemampuan dalam memelihara Koi.

3. Setujukah anda membeli koi lalu di titipkan di dealer untuk keperluan show?
No comment ttg ini.

4. Mampukah anda mencetak juara dengan koi hasil keepingan anda sendiri ?
Pertama kali ikut Kontes Young Koi Show supaya dapat berbaur dengan komunitas, dan mampu Juara 1 kategori Hi Utsuri 50 cm yg di pelihara dari ukuran 20 cm (dan mohn maaf hanya di beli 150 rb rupiah) dan mengungguli 3 Hi utsuri lainnya yg konon kabarnya import dgn harga kisaran 2-2,5 juta rupiah. Sangat puas dgn pencapaian tersebut.

5. Sebarapa lihai, anda memilih koi berpotensi?
Belum lihai...tapi semakin lama semakin baik berkat point 2 di atas.

Demikian pendapat Nubie om om dan suhu suhu.....mohon di maafkan apabila ada kata kata yang kurang berkenan

----------


## Tjahyono Putro

Narasi pembukaan itu ingin saya prologkan pada diskusi kita..

 1. Bagaimana sih sifat the real koikichi ?
Sifat koikichi itu benar2 mencurahkan perhatian ke koi. bukan sebagai sampingan yg menghasilkan.
 2. Sejauh mana usaha kita menjadi real koikichi?
 Sejauh kalo benar2 mau ditekuni.
 3. Setujukah anda membeli koi lalu di titipkan di dealer untuk keperluan show?
Saya setuju
 4. Mampukah anda mencetak juara dengan koi hasil keepingan anda sendiri ?
    Tidak mampu. Soalnya dana yg diperlukan terlalu banyak. yg penting koi itu dari Indukan yg jelas, cukup beri pakan hi grow. soal warna lebih baik alami. ga perlu   pakan  warna segala. REPOOTT...!! :Hand: 
 5. Sebarapa lihai, anda memilih koi berpotensi?
CAri koi impor yg jelas. TAWAR harga nya semurah murahnya. kalo belum dapat ya, anggap aja belum jodoh. cari teman yg tinggal di jepang. beli borongan dari sana.  BUAT apa beli koi mahal2 sampe diatas 5juta/ekor. toh kalo dijual juga ga mungkin bisa lebih mahal lagi. jadi berpikirlah yg rasional. INGAT CARI DUIT TIDAK GAMPANG. :Cool3:

----------


## andriyana

> waduh "semu bagaimana ? maksud nya bro ICE 
> 
> kalo bisa dapat GC "AJKS gratis dan darigedein dari  beruyak kaya Kris Kasemsarn di AJKS 2011 itu nama nya kebanggaan sejati donk !


   wooow, gima ceritanya om bisa gratis...sharing ceritanya om..

----------


## waterkeeper

Om Tjahyono Putro ... kegedean tuh font nya.  :Cool3:

----------


## Tjahyono Putro

KECUALI yg memang menyisihkan dana buat koi sih GPP beli GC.
Soalnya mengikuti keinginan hati ga ada habis2 nya.

----------


## purawinata

> wooow, gima ceritanya om bisa gratis...sharing ceritanya om..


hehehe karena  indukan nya juga punya Kris jadi dia berhak milih 2 ekor nisai terbaik , yang salah satunya menjadu GC rinyukai 2010 dan GC AJKS 2011

----------


## Tjahyono Putro

> om tjahyono putro ... Kegedean tuh font nya.


terlalu bersemangat

----------


## Tiny

> hehehe karena  indukan nya juga punya Kris jadi dia berhak milih 2 ekor nisai terbaik , yang salah satunya menjadu GC rinyukai 2010 dan GC AJKS 2011


sepertinya banyak penghobi papan atas yang sekarang melakukan ini.
kalau tidak salah D Sanke dan D Shining juga punya David Soon dan tiap tahun beliau dapat beberapa anakan terbaiknya. CMIIW

----------


## tosailover

> hehehe karena  indukan nya juga punya Kris jadi dia berhak milih 2 ekor nisai terbaik , yang salah satunya menjadu GC rinyukai 2010 dan GC AJKS 2011


Kalo boleh tahu indukannya yg mana, Om?

----------


## mario85

Kris Kasemsarn yg punya oyagoi dari GC jadi kemungkinan besar dia dpt free best nisai nya...hehe klo ga salah dari m kohaku ya

----------


## h3ln1k

hobiis semarang juga ada yg punya indukan di sakai tiap kali mijah dapet 2 anakan yg the best  :Thumb:

----------


## Y4m1n

> hobiis semarang juga ada yg punya indukan di sakai tiap kali mijah dapet 2 anakan yg the best


Yg punya indukan tahu darimana om bahwa anakan yg dia peroleh adalah yg the best?? padahal burayak di besarkan di Jepang?
Apa gak di bohongin orang sana?

Salam.

----------


## arungtasik

> Yg punya indukan tahu darimana om bahwa anakan yg dia peroleh adalah yg the best?? padahal burayak di besarkan di Jepang?
> Apa gak di bohongin orang sana?
> 
> Salam.


Saya kira ini soal kepercayaan oom. Sejauh ini sih, kita percaya bahwa orang Jepang bisa dipercaya. Ada banyak cerita mengenai keteguhan peternak Jepang menjaga kepercayaan konsumennya dari seluruh dunia. 

Salah satu yang legendaris -- yang nyaris jadi rumor di dunia koi karena rada sulit dikonfirmasi -- adalah mengenai pemilik Sakai Fish Farm di Hiroshima, mendiang Hiroji Sakai yang disebut-sebut bunuh diri gara-gara gagal menyelamatkan satu greenhouse (sekumpulan kolam di bawah satu bangunan beratap) miliknya di tahun 2008. Pada malam menjelang kematiannya, ia masih bertelponan dalam keadaan bugar dengan Joji Konishi. Pagi harinya, kabar duka tersiar ke seluruh komunitas koi bahwa Hiroji berpulang. Seorang hobis kelas berat Indonesia pernah mendengar pengakuan langsung dari keluarga Sakai mengenai musabab kepergian Hiroji-san. Saat mengunjungi Sakai tahun lalu dan disambut istri dan adiknya, Yoshimici, saya sempat "gatal" mau menanyakan itu tapi tidak tega. 

Juga banyak cerita para dealer Indonesia yang berbisnis dengan breeder/dealer dari Jepang. Misalnya, Bapak Ayi Suratman dari StarsKoi, Bandung. Pertama kali mendatangkan 1.000 ekor koi, hampir semuanya mati karena ketidaktahuan Pak Ayi mengenai kolam yang benar untuk koi. Mendengar kematian massal koi yang dikirimnya ke Indonesia, sang breeder menggantikannya dengan 1.000 ekor koi lainnya. Bukan cuma itu, ia terbang langsung ke Indonesia dan membantu Pak Ayi mendisain kolam yang benar.      

Yang ingin saya sampaikan adalah, urusan kepercayaan sesungguhnya lebih ke pribadi....

----------


## h3ln1k

> Yg punya indukan tahu darimana om bahwa anakan yg dia peroleh adalah yg the best?? padahal burayak di besarkan di Jepang?
> Apa gak di bohongin orang sana?
> 
> Salam.


kentaro dan yoshimici mengelompokkan beberapa hasil pijahan dalam beberapa kualitas ada yg kw1,kw2,kw3 jelas banget perbedaan diantara ketiganya dan ga mungkin lah breeder sekelas sakai sampai bohong  ::

----------


## Y4m1n

> Saya kira ini soal kepercayaan oom. Sejauh ini sih, kita percaya bahwa orang Jepang bisa dipercaya. Ada banyak cerita mengenai keteguhan peternak Jepang menjaga kepercayaan konsumennya dari seluruh dunia. 
> 
> Salah satu yang legendaris -- yang nyaris jadi rumor di dunia koi karena rada sulit dikonfirmasi -- adalah mengenai pemilik Sakai Fish Farm di Hiroshima, mendiang Hiroji Sakai yang disebut-sebut bunuh diri gara-gara gagal menyelamatkan satu greenhouse (sekumpulan kolam di bawah satu bangunan beratap) miliknya di tahun 2008. Pada malam menjelang kematiannya, ia masih bertelponan dalam keadaan bugar dengan Joji Konishi. Pagi harinya, kabar duka tersiar ke seluruh komunitas koi bahwa Hiroji berpulang. Seorang hobis kelas berat Indonesia pernah mendengar pengakuan langsung dari keluarga Sakai mengenai musabab kepergian Hiroji-san. Saat mengunjungi Sakai tahun lalu dan disambut istri dan adiknya, Yoshimici, saya sempat "gatal" mau menanyakan itu tapi tidak tega. 
> 
> Juga banyak cerita para dealer Indonesia yang berbisnis dengan breeder/dealer dari Jepang. Misalnya, Bapak Ayi Suratman dari StarsKoi, Bandung. Pertama kali mendatangkan 1.000 ekor koi, hampir semuanya mati karena ketidaktahuan Pak Ayi mengenai kolam yang benar untuk koi. Mendengar kematian massal koi yang dikirimnya ke Indonesia, sang breeder menggantikannya dengan 1.000 ekor koi lainnya. Bukan cuma itu, ia terbang langsung ke Indonesia dan membantu Pak Ayi mendisain kolam yang benar. 
> 
> Yang ingin saya sampaikan adalah, urusan kepercayaan sesungguhnya lebih ke pribadi....


Betul sekali om, ini urusan kepercayaan......
Sekali kita mempercayai mereka untuk mengurus segala sesuatu nya untuk breeding, maka kita sdh tdk boleh lagi berprasangka yg bukan2.....krn urusan breeding tdk lah mudah dan sangat melelahkan.
Kalau tdk percaya yah....breeding aja sendiri....bisa gak???

Salam.

----------


## purawinata

memang master breedeer jepang cukup 'gentle dalam hal kepercayaan dan tanggung jawab 

pada waktu mengunjungi omosako bulan nov 2010 bersama beberapa penghobi , takayoshi langsung melaporkan bahwa 
salah satu nisai yang dititipka di mud mod omosako M I A , dan dia menawarkan penganti nya

kebetulan nisai yang "hilang adalah salah satu nisai terbaik 2009 , bisa saja omosako menawarkan ikan pengganti 
yang biasa biasa saja ( bagus udah diganti ) tetapi ternyata yang ditawarkan sebagai ikannpenganti adalah salah sati best sansai 
omosako 2010 yang nilai commercial nya at least Y1,5jt .

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Kalo di indo gmn ya ? Hehehe... Mudah2an bs spt jepang..

----------


## budidjo

> Kalo di indo gmn ya ? Hehehe... Mudah2an bs spt jepang..


bener oom donny, postingan dilempar utk anggota forum kok ceritanya malah ke Jepang.....

----------


## tosailover

Apa yang diungkapkan oleh Om Arung dan Om Purawinata memang ada benarnya . Saya ambil contoh SFF adalah salah satu koi farm yang mengeluarkan press release resmi secara tertulis bahwa farm mereka terkena KHV (http://www.sakai-ff.com/owabi_e.htm) yang mana hal ini barangkali yang berimbas kepada kepergian Maestro Hiroji (rasa malu yang mendalam yang sebenarnya pasti bisa dimaklumi oleh para konsumen loyal SFF) . Hal yang sangat memukul reputasi mereka yang sebelumnya pernah mengeluarkan statement kalau farm mereka steril dalam salah satu video mereka  . Satu hal yang menarik saya adalah salah satu cara menjaga kepercayaan konsumen adalah berani mengakui hal yang sebenarnya , toh animo permintaan terhadap koi-koi Sakai setelah insiden tersebut tetap banyak dan sampai saat ini Sakai masih mendominasi hampir setiap kontes koi.

----------


## Glenardo

Morning all

Pertanyaan Om Dony n Om Budidjo memuat saya pagi pagi mengetik...

Sharing informasi yang saya pernah tahu untuk masalah pemberian anakan pada pemilik oyagoi dengan:

- Om Hendra Effenlie dan Gen Koi untuk Shiro Oyama spawning
- Om Abi serta Om Hendra dan Gen Koi untuk Tancho F1 spawning
- Om Kid Koi dan Gen Koi untuk Kohaku Sakai spawning
- Om WP dan Gen Koi untuk Spawning Kujaku ( pemberian male )
- Om Anggit dan Gen Koi untuk spawning Showa ( pemberian male)
- Om Robby Iwan dan Gen Koi untuk spawning Shiro Ogata
- Gen Koi dan Gading Koi untuk spawning Shiro Ogata ( pemberian ginrin male)
- Gen Koi serta Gading Koi dan Om Abi untuk spawning Shiro Ogata ( pemberian ginrin male)
- Gading Koi serta client dan Gen Koi untuk spawning Cagoi Ginrin Ogata
- Om Robby Iwan dengan Lebak Bulus Farm (Gak ke record)

Mohon maap, jika hanya memberikan contoh di Gen Koi, karena saya banyak tahu nya di sana. DI Lebak Bulus, hubungan Om Robby dengan Om AGung sangat dekat, malah banyak oyagoi Om Robby di pakai om Agung. Serta Om Fajar Surya dengan petani Blitar, Om Hendra Limanto dengan petani Blitar.

Sharing hasil spawning dengan breeder, merupakan win win solution. Breeder memberikan opsi sebagai berikut:
1. Bagi burayak sama rata 50-50 ketika burayak umur 2 - 4 minggu
2. Mendapatkan 5 anakan dari 10 pilihan pertama bersama antara breeder dan pemilik oyagoi. Milihnya bergantian

Untuk pemilik jantan, biasanya mendaoatkan 1-2 ekor sajah..

Semoga sharing dari saya bisa membuat hari kita lebih cerah...

----------


## hendrix

Real Koikichi 
- Mereka yang sudah Mencurahkan Waktu Tenaga dan Biaya u/ Berusaha Koi tumbuh Maksimal
- Dalam Pelaksanaan nya bisa di bedakan , Ada Kelas Pekerja Ada Kelas Majikan

Buat  kelas Pekerja ya ,
Sifat nya Bak “Pembantu” , Selalu Siap dng pekerjaan Rutin nya
Selalu menyapu dan mengepel  lantai biar Kinclong  (menjaga Kebersihan Air Kolam Koi se kinclong2 nya) , 
Selalu Ngosek Km/Wc biar gak bau (Rutin bersihin Setlement/Vortex)
Selalu Nglamun saat santai (Duduk Manis Memandang Koi Berjam2)
Selalu Berangan2 datang Pangeran Meminang nya (Berharap ada yg bisa jd GC)
Selalu Pingin Ngrumpi (Semangat Ponds Visit dan ngintip2 punya tetangga)
Selalu Kirim uang ke Kampung (Hunting ….Spend Money trssssssss)
Selalu Semangan Mudik (Hadir di Kontes2 ,entah ikut ato penggembira aja )


Buat  kelas Majikan ya ,
Sifatnya Bak “Raja“  
Urusan Kolam , ada deh prajurit2 nya yg standby 
Yes I can ,  gak ada masalah dg Apa yg di maui nya ,
Lahan Ada, Bangun Kolam Baru lagi no problem
Tambah ikan gak masalah dng Populasi nya
Harga Ikan ……..walah Kecilllll
Vini Vidi Vici  , ni Semangat Kontesnya 
Saya Datang ke Kontes gak pake Ribet Ngatur sana sini
Saya Melihat Ikan nya yg udah di Kirim langsung ke kontes dr Jepon
Saya Menang !

----------


## tosailover

> Real Koikichi 
> - Mereka yang sudah Mencurahkan Waktu Tenaga dan Biaya u/ Berusaha Koi tumbuh Maksimal
> - Dalam Pelaksanaan nya bisa di bedakan , Ada Kelas Pekerja Ada Kelas Majikan
> 
> Buat  kelas Pekerja ya ,
> Sifat nya Bak “Pembantu” , Selalu Siap dng pekerjaan Rutin nya
> Selalu menyapu dan mengepel  lantai biar Kinclong  (menjaga Kebersihan Air Kolam Koi se kinclong2 nya) , 
> Selalu Ngosek Km/Wc biar gak bau (Rutin bersihin Setlement/Vortex)
> Selalu Nglamun saat santai (Duduk Manis Memandang Koi Berjam2)
> ...


berarti saya masuk yang kelas pekerja nih, Om..btw tulisannya mantab euy...sarat makna  :: ..kalo yang separo kelas pekerja dan separo kelas majikan istilahnya apa dong, Om? hihi

----------


## subhan_haris

1. Bagaimana sih sifat the real koikichi ?
    apakah kita perlu predikat koikichi .............?  :Cool2:  tergantung individunya sih

2. Sejauh mana usaha kita menjadi real koikichi?
keep koi kayake yang penting mau belajar......om Glen dan suhu2 disini mau berbagi  ilmu dan pengalaman..... TAPI..... Yang penting ikan sehat, berenang berputar kesana-kemari, mendekat ketika dipinggir kolam, cium tangan saat tangan dijulurkan, wuih apa lagi saat  pulang kantor melewati kolam seakan menyambut kepulangan kita........... :Rockon:  


3. Setujukah anda membeli koi lalu di titipkan di dealer untuk keperluan show?
    Setuju saja...... jika merasa belum mampu keep, apalagi untuk yg luar pulau jawa dgn biaya bolak-balik ikan yang sangat2 tinggi......... :Nod: 

4. Mampukah anda mencetak juara dengan koi hasil keepingan anda sendiri ?
    masih sangat jauh dan perlu proses belajar dgn kesabaran, dan yang penting majalah kois masih beredar, forum ini jangan sampai tutup......... :Dance: 

5. Sebarapa lihai, anda memilih koi berpotensi?
    sangat amat tidak lihai..........istilah kata "kasta terendah dalam pengetahuan tentang potensi koi".......... :Doh:  

ini polling yah om Glen............

tapi yang lebih penting dari semua itu adalah friendship kali yah........  :Hug:

----------


## hendrix

> berarti saya masuk yang kelas pekerja nih, Om..btw tulisannya mantab euy...sarat makna ..kalo yang separo kelas pekerja dan separo kelas majikan istilahnya apa dong, Om? hihi


 
wah bebahagia lah anda berarti anda termasuk yg punya Power of Spirit , syukur2 malah di dukung dng power of money , Komplit dah , buat isi kolam nya bisa pake yg import2 yg berkelas he he he .kalo pun gak ada, no Problem lah 
dalam menjalani menikmati hoby masih banyakan yg bisa puas koq dng spirit nya ,dp dng Power Money nya
Bukan berarti mrk yg dengan Power Money nya gak puas , tentu bisa , krn sudut pandang nya yg berbeda , 
Bg mereka kan kebanggaan  Punya di nomer satu , u/ Keeping di Nomer sekian kan bisa di serahkan ke prof nya , malahan liat ikan nya aja bisa2 cm pakai video Streaming doang

Separo kelas pekerja Separo kelas Majikan istilah nya apa ya  
Kelas pensiunan ato Kelas manager ya ? bisa jadi , Karena Faktor
Usia yg punya Hoby relatif dah berumur , dah gak mampu ngurusi sdr semua nya , ya  di bantu pembantu , tp betah di kolam berjam2 , 
Usia memelihara nya dah lama , dah lama hobi ne , katakan dah ada jenuh nya tp tetap masih sayang , tetep di manage dng Baik , tp lebih di utamakan u/ kesenangan pribadi , Nambah Ikan ? NO , Kontes ? NO 

Golongan ini dah perpendapat bak orang bijak ,
Yang Indah dan Mahal itu hanya Sementara
Yang Abadi Adalah Kesenangan dari Hati
Jika Tidak mampu Memiliki Apa yang Diharapkan
Maka Sukai lah apa yang telah jd miliknya saat ini

----------


## Tjahyono Putro

> wah bebahagia lah anda …berarti anda termasuk yg punya Power of Spirit , syukur2 malah di dukung dng power of money , Komplit dah , buat isi kolam nya bisa pake yg import2 yg berkelas he he he ….kalo pun gak ada, no Problem lah 
> dalam menjalani menikmati hoby masih banyakan yg bisa puas koq dng spirit nya ,dp dng Power Money nya
> Bukan berarti mrk yg dengan Power Money nya gak puas , tentu bisa , krn sudut pandang nya yg berbeda , 
> Bg mereka kan kebanggaan  “Punya” di nomer satu , u/ Keeping di Nomer sekian kan bisa di serahkan ke prof nya , malahan liat ikan nya aja bisa2 cm pakai video Streaming doang
> 
> Separo kelas pekerja Separo kelas Majikan …istilah nya apa ya …… 
> Kelas pensiunan ato Kelas manager ya ? bisa jadi , Karena Faktor
> Usia yg punya Hoby relatif dah berumur , dah gak mampu ngurusi sdr semua nya , ya  di bantu “pembantu” , tp betah di kolam berjam2 , 
> Usia memelihara nya dah lama , dah lama hobi ne , katakan dah ada jenuh nya tp tetap masih sayang , tetep di manage dng Baik , tp lebih di utamakan u/ kesenangan pribadi , Nambah Ikan ? NO , Kontes ? NO 
> ...


SETUJU!!! SYUKURI LAH YG DIMILIKI SAAT INI. daripada melihat kanan kiri.

----------


## Tjahyono Putro

> berarti saya masuk yang kelas pekerja nih, Om..btw tulisannya mantab euy...sarat makna ..kalo yang separo kelas pekerja dan separo kelas majikan istilahnya apa dong, Om? hihi


Untuk ssaat ini di usia muda enak jadi kelas Pekerja. Ntar tua jadi BOS dan koikichi murni setelah dpt ilmu di masa skrg & MONEY no problemo.!!
Contoh nya  SAMURAI KOI(pak kiki) DAN GEN KOI. itu baru koikichi murni di masa tua nya.  ::

----------


## Tjahyono Putro

> Untuk ssaat ini di usia muda enak jadi kelas Pekerja. Ntar tua jadi BOS dan koikichi murni setelah dpt ilmu di masa skrg & MONEY no problemo.!!
> Contoh nya  SAMURAI KOI(pak kiki) DAN GEN KOI. itu baru koikichi murni di masa tua nya.


tidak lupa CKK dan Tjandra bali.

semoga 20th mendatang muncul koikichi murni dari anggota forum koi-s ini.

----------


## tosailover

> Untuk ssaat ini di usia muda enak jadi kelas Pekerja. Ntar tua jadi BOS dan koikichi murni setelah dpt ilmu di masa skrg & MONEY no problemo.!!
> Contoh nya  SAMURAI KOI(pak kiki) DAN GEN KOI. itu baru koikichi murni di masa tua nya.


Amin , Om..  ::

----------


## budidjo

Just for curiousity aja,,,,apa bisa kita percepat proses jadi koi-kichi? Menurut beberapa buku yg saya baca, minimal dibutuhkan 10000 jam utk menjadi pakar disuatu bidang, ini sekitar 3-4 jam tiap hari dalam waktu sekitar 10 thn.

----------

